# recommend a cheaper UPS for this config



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2012)

*CPU*
	AMD Phenom II 960t	6957
*Motherboard*
	ASUS M5A88-M  	5486
*GPU*
	MSI AMD/ATI R6850 Cyclone  1 GB	 9761
*RAM*
	G.Skill 4GB DDR3(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)	1150
*HDD*
	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
*Optical Drive*
	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
*Case	*
Cooler Master Elite 310 red Mid Tower Cabinet	1828
*PSU*
	Seasonic S12II-520	4050
*KB + Mouse*
	logitech mk200 usb 2.0	  854
*Monitor*
	Benq G2222HDL	7500 
*UPS*
	Intex 1KVA	3500     
*CPU Cooler*
	CM Hyper TX3	1328              
*Total	*
	47807
as you can see the config has  an INTEX 1KVA UPS for rs 3500, this is too much for a UPS(atleast according to me) please recommend a cheaper UPS 
(the UPS should last till i quit a game/program which i'm using and safely shut down my PC,i have no intrest on continuing playing a game using Power from UPS)


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2012)

Well the Intex 1KVA is suggested as an option to those who find the APC 1.1KVA for 4.5 to 5k too expensive. I would suggest you do not put your components at risk by compromising on the UPS.

I say this as I lost a 50k PC to a faulty UPS. It fried most of the components.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Well the Intex 1KVA is suggested as an option to those who find the APC 1.1KVA for 4.5 to 5k too expensive. *I would suggest you do not put your components at risk by compromising on the UPS.*
> 
> I say this as I lost a 50k PC to a faulty UPS. It fried most of the components.



ok,that taken, where will i get  UPS cheaper? Online(pease recommend some stores) or Locally


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 28, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ok,that taken, where will i get  UPS cheaper? Online(pease recommend some stores) or Locally



Get the UPS locally. It's a heavy component so the shipping charges will be high obviously. You can check brands like Numeric, APC or Microtek but be sure to get 1KVA.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 28, 2012)

Check, Numeric 800VA will cost around 2k.
For the rest amount get CM Hyper 212 EVO instead of TX3.


----------

